# The fleet so far



## cobaltbot (Sep 29, 2008)

The 30's dump near the scout cabin that I dig for about an hour on Sunday mornings is few on bottles but just loaded with rusty metal of all sorts.  I have gotten some great glass items considering the age of the dump but the amount of rusted toys is what surprises me.  I've gotten a few marbles but keep hoping for the motherload considering all the toys.  Here's some of the vehicles that have come out so far.


----------



## cobaltbot (Sep 29, 2008)

This is the rust from last sunday including two of the cars, a rusted toy wagon, plus a national cap gun and another one.  I did get my first blown glass doll eye.  The small brown bottle was a Van Ness Dandruff Massage bottle that at one time had a freakish screw cap with rubber fingers on it to apply the liquid to your scalp!


----------



## towhead (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow!  Looking extremely healthy to me!! 

  I finally got out this weekend and the only thing I kept was a childs "dish set" knife with a child imprinted on the end of the knife-which I thought was kinda' neat. 

 ....and.... found a broken hobbleskirt with the 1923 Christmas date ! []

 Keep Diggin!!


----------



## cobaltbot (Sep 29, 2008)

That's cool Julie, I love kid's stuff.......quess I never grew up!  Would love to dig some of the early plates and stuff they pull out of privies.


----------



## glass man (Sep 29, 2008)

Considering these toys were during the depression some kid or kids had some great toys! LOVE the yellow car!


----------



## capsoda (Sep 30, 2008)

Great finds. A good glass beading, paint and some new repop wheels and you would have some nice show offs there. If you ever decide to let any go I want first shot at that little A Model Roadster.


----------



## cobaltbot (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for the replies.  The tootsie toys apparently did well during the depression since they cost 10 cents compared to the more expensive toys. Found a great website for them:

http://www.tootsietoys.info/index.html


----------



## madman (Sep 30, 2008)

HEY STEVE THAT IS A GREAT WEBSITE MIKE


----------



## glass man (Oct 1, 2008)

YEAH MAN,THAT IS A COOL WEBSITE! I didn't even know tootsie was that old. THE one that is on the right with a car on top of it,that you have ,looks sorta like the overland bus.


----------



## capsoda (Oct 1, 2008)

Tootsie was still making toys for Cracker Jacks in the early 1970s. I remember when Cracker Jacks was a real treat and now it is just a poison killer of children. Seemes to me that there are a lot of chemically filled people out there who just like to stir poop. I likes Cracker Jacks.


----------

